# Central Illinois Antenna Problems -- Please Help Me!!



## HeavyC (Jan 9, 2004)

Okay, I live out in Metamora Illinois a few miles outside of Peoria, and I'm currently a Dish Network subscriber. I'm having all kinds of issues with my antenna, and I eventually want to get the Digital stations when I get an HDTV receiver.

Here is all the info I can give you. If someone could please help me out by recommending what I need to do to make my situation better, I'd be eternally grateful. I've read tons of threads and I just get more and more confused. I've been to antennaweb.org and here is the information I've got.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

120 degrees, 17.1 Miles (Fox DT) Yellow
211 degrees, 11.0 Miles (PBS DT) Yellow
204 degrees, 09.9 Miles (CBS DT) Yellow
206 degrees, 10.4 Miles (NBC DT) Yellow
220 degrees, 10.1 Miles (ABC DT) Yellow
201 degrees, 03.1 Miles (UPN) Yellow
188 degrees, 08.8 Miles (UPN DT) Dark Green
206 degrees, 10.4 Miles (NBC) Dark Green
220 degrees, 10.1 Miles (ABC) Dark Green
211 degrees, 11.0 Miles (PBS) Dark Green
204 degrees, 09.0 Miles (CBS) Dark Green
120 degrees, 17.1 Miles (Fox) Light Green
201 degrees, 15.5 Miles (TBN) Dark Blue

My two best channels right now
------------------------------
120 degrees, 17.1 Miles (Fox) Light Green
150 degrees, 65.4 Miles (ABC in Springfield) Violet

*** Currently I'm using one of those TERK-TV44 clip on antennas for a quad LNB dish.

There is absolutely nothing in my neighborhood that should block transmission. It's a new division and there are hardly any trees and no buildings over 2 stories.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, based on this info and my current position what do you guys recommend that I do? Do I just need to reposition my TERK? Should I replace it? What should I replace it with? What's the easiest/best way to set it up?

I can't get a straight answer from anyone. I feel like I've collected enough info to make a good choice, I just have no idea how to go about choosing a solution. Thank you so much for your help in advance.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I guess the first question is what is your problem exactly? Is it static, ghosting, wierd interference?

Just looking at the info you give suggests 2 antennas might be needed, it would help to have channel numbers. For example if VHF needs to point one way and UHF the other, that is easy. If some VHF and some UHF are in each direction, it is a bit harder. It is possible to point 1 antenna in the 120 direction and point a different one in the 200 direction. Or to get a rotar and use a directional antenna.

I have a similar case, I have some at 274 and the rest at 326. The ones at 326 needed a big antenna, I have a small antenna pointed at 274 and used single channel filters to combine the antennas. It looks like you could point a small/medium sized antenna towards 200 or so, get 2 channel filters for the fox and get a small antenna and point it that direction. It looks like your current antenna is optimized to the 120 direction.


----------



## HeavyC (Jan 9, 2004)

All the channels are UHF, so I can't just throw a VHF antenna up there and combine the signals. 

I think the first thing I'm going to try is to move the Terk antenna to the top of the dish, and then over to the opposite side of the dish and see how that effects my signal. I just don't like getting on the roof, if anyone could recommend someone in the area that won't charge me up the ass to do that, I'd really appreciate it.


----------

